# Reactions to Greenheart?



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have worked with quite a few different types of wood over the years. Never really had any problems with any of them. Recently I had a chance to get a piece of Greenheart. First time I have ever been around it. Sawing or Sanding it caused me to instantly start coughing a lot. I now wear a mask to do anything with it. No skin reaction. Just curious if anyone else had a problem with it.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I never worked with it but here's an interesting resource to look at.

Wood Database: Allergies and Toxicity

You're lucky it wasn't worse. Better be careful from now on when trying out unusual woods.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Great resource. Thanks for the information.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Monte! Just did a quick read up on Greenheart. It has been known to cause coughing.wheezing. and some cardiac and intestinal problems.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow. Never heard o Greenheart. Thnx for the post Monte, and thnx for that link JAA. Hope you're ok Monte.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to know Monte. I'll put it on my list.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Redheart, purpleheart, yellowheart, brokenheart, greenheart, *wow*, how many different color heart woods are there?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Wood Magazine says when Harvesting and Milling that it can split with explosive force. But is only second to Teak on durability, pest resistance, and rot resistance, so the benefits out-ways the risk.


----------

